# Meet Ollie!



## jnuss12 (Dec 29, 2012)

This is Ollie! He has been with us for about a week now.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

::waves:: HI OLLIE! Welcome to HHC. Cant wait to watch him grow. He's a cutie! That almost looks like a Hot Tamales box he's peeking out of. He certainly looks full of himself.... Congratz.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw, Ollie and his name are so adorable!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love the name it fits his stunning good looks!


----------



## jnuss12 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol thanks guys! His favorite toy is that skittles box! He loves to crawl back and forth through it and I thought it was cute how he looks as if he is smiling there lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ollie is so cute, congrats!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

he has the most precious face i love it ! cant wait to see more!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

danilious said:


> he has the most precious face i love it ! cant wait to see more!


Agreed!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He sure is a cutie!!


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

My sweet baby boy is named Ollie too!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

More Olie pics pretty puuhleeaase ? <3


----------

